# Birdhouse Ornament



## Smitty (Oct 28, 2017)

Turned my first birdhouse ornament today. Enjoyed making it except boring the 1" diameter by 2" deep hole. Pictures aren't so good because it was hard to capture a moving object (kept turning while hanging on fishing line).

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 28, 2017)

What is the wood?


----------



## Smitty (Oct 28, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> What is the wood?



I should have said that in my post. It is zebrawood.


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 29, 2017)

Lookie like Marblewood to me.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 29, 2017)

Very Cool! Those should be a big hit with Christmas coming up..

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Smitty (Oct 29, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Very Cool! Those should be a big hit with Christmas coming up..



Thanks, Greg. I plan on making them as Christmas gifts for the great nieces and nephews. Almost out of the Zebrawood which was some 8/4 matrerial I have had for over 25 years (I did make some clocks with some of it about 25 years ago). It sat forever, because I did not want to use it up. I have now decided to make use of all my special wood, instead of just saving it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tony (Oct 29, 2017)

Very Cool, I'm sure they'll be a hit! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 29, 2017)

Very Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 30, 2017)

Stretch your premium wood by mixing things up Dan. A little not so special Walnut mixed with some nice Spalted Oak. 

Barrel is bored straight through, top and bottom turned to fit and glued in place before turning and finishing full length piece. And, these sat still for pictures! But Lee will be along talking about threading lids and turning microscopic eggs and such shortly to make you scratch your head and ask "How in the hell does he do that?" even if he was nice in his last post!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smitty (Oct 30, 2017)

Rocky, thanks for the tips. By the way, one of these days I will delve into the world of threading boxes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

